# Streaming DLNA



## Azergoth (10 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

Existe-t-il un moyen simple de streamer depuis OS X (et/ou iOS) vers du matériel équipé de DLNA?
Je n'ai pas trouvé cette option, ni dans préférence système > Son > Sortie ni tans iTunes. Pourtant, Popcorntime reconnait tout de suite ma tv DLNA :/


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2016)

Il faut installer un serveur DNLA.
Des serveurs DNLA qui tournent sur OS X, il y en a plein, des gratuits, des payants, des faciles à paramétrer, des compliqués. 
Exemple de t'as de serveurs DNLA sur OS X : http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/335/how-can-i-make-my-mac-a-dlna-server-and-or-client

Beaucoup sont des serveurs UPnP/ DNLA.

A la liste ci dessus, s'il n'y est pas, il faut rajouter PS3 mediaserver souvent cité/recommandé (gratuit...) : https://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/

Personnellement, comme pas mal de monde, j'utilise Plex.


----------



## Azergoth (10 Janvier 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Il faut installer un serveur DNLA.
> Des serveurs DNLA qui tournent sur OS X, il y en a plein, des gratuits, des payants, des faciles à paramétrer, des compliqués.
> Exemple de t'as de serveurs DNLA sur OS X : http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/335/how-can-i-make-my-mac-a-dlna-server-and-or-client
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse. Mais les logiciels que tu cite (je connais XBMC et PLEX) sont des trucs assez complets. J'aurais aimé simplement pouvoir "envoyer" (/streamer) vers ma tv, comme le fait Popcorn time. Si lui y arrive... Autre exemple, dans VLC pouvoir sélectionner dans VLC > Audio > Audio Device > HDMI/autre.

L'idéal serait de faire en sorte qu'iTunes soit compatible DNLA ou de pouvoir choisir ça dans la sortie audio (préférences système ou alt-klick sur le volume) mais vu l'ouverture d'Apple :/


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2016)

Apple a fermé les fonctions serveur d'iTunes qui ne peut communiquer qu'avec les iDevices, iTunes sur les autres machines de bureau via un protocole maison, AirPlay, et, pour le son, sur les appareils équipés, compatibles Aiplay. La seule façon de streamer directement d'iTunes sur une TV c'est de payer ta dîme à Apple et de passer par une Apple TV, dont c'est une des fonctions principale. 

Ça s'appelle l'écosystème d'Apple...

On est très loin d'une compatibilité transparente avec les standards UPnP et DNLA... Et je ne vois pas comment les greffer directement à la sortie d'iTunes...
Non, la seule solution, c'est d'installer un serveur DNLA. Tu n'es pas obligé d'utiliser Plex ou XBMC qui sont effectivement un peu lourds, mais tu peux utiliser des serveurs tout légers et simples à configurer somme PS3 media server ou Medialink (qui te conviendrait bien, puisqu'il reconnaît les listes d'iTunes) : http://www.nullriver.com/products/medialink.
Si ta TV est bien compatible DNLA, elle les repèrera automatiquement et s'y connectera sans problème.

Mais je te le répète, transformer iTunes sur Mac ou PC en serveur DNLA standard, j'ai jamais vu, et à mon avis, c'est mort. 
En revanche, il y a des serveurs "iTunes", sur certains NAS, par exemple Synology, mais ça n'a finalement pas grand chose à voir avec l'iTunes d'Apple...

La grosse limitation de tout ça (et d'ailleurs la seule à mon avis), c'est que pour streamer un film acheté sur l'ITuneStore, et donc avec les DRM Apple, ben, faut une ATV.

NB : il existe une implémentation non officielle (non supportée par Apple) du protocole AirPlay sur les Freebox. Je ne sais pas ce que ça permet exactement. Les utilisateurs de ces box te renseigneront s'ils passent par là, et si ça a une utilité pour toi, la condition étant d'être abonné chez Free...


----------



## Azergoth (10 Janvier 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Apple a fermé les fonctions serveur d'iTunes qui ne peut communiquer qu'avec les iDevices, iTunes sur les autres machines de bureau via un protocole maison, AirPlay, et, pour le son, sur les appareils équipés, compatibles Aiplay. La seule façon de streamer directement d'iTunes sur une TV c'est de payer ta dîme à Apple et de passer par une Apple TV, dont c'est une des fonctions principale.
> 
> Ça s'appelle l'écosystème d'Apple...
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse... c'est bien ce que je craignais. Comme je ne compte pas acheter d'AppleTV, je vais devoir trouver autre chose. Au pire, l'HDMI fait l'affaire, mais c'est pas le plus commode. N'était pas chez free, ce n'est malheureusement pas une option pour moi. Je vais éventuellement voir si'il n'existe pas de petits dongle AirPlay pas cher. J'en ai marre de devoir passer à la caisse pour la moindre fonctionnalité chez Apple


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2016)

Pourquoi tu testes pas une solution toute simple, fiable et gratuite comme PS3 mediaserver ?
Ta télé le verra exactement comme Popcorn Time...


----------



## Azergoth (15 Janvier 2016)

Vais essayer PS3 

Entre temps, j'ai une autre piste/question:
Ma nouvelle box (une Bbox3) à maintenant un port USB fonctionnel. J'ai réussi à y connecter un disque dur en Samba (smb://192.168.1.1/NomDuDisque) et à le monter sans problème.

Question: j'ai une Smart TV samsung dont le soft intégré 'AllShare' arrive a accéder au disque. Mais l'interface n'est pas top, et ça ne lit ni les flac, ni les mkv. J'ai donc trouvé Plex qui tourne sur SamsungTV, mais je n'arrive pas à le connecter à ce disque. A priori, Plex supporte le smb et le dlna.

Quelqu'un sait-il comment procéder? Il me demande l'adresse IP du disque (du style: 192.168.1.1:xxxx). C'est la bonne méthode? Comment connaitre le xxxx en question?


----------

